# what i do...



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

when i am bored or when i should be doing homework or studying or writing papers :brew::biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Lucky your parents aren't on 2cool.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Glad to see you are hitting the target now.


----------

